# UCLA x AFI (cinematography)



## Ivan Rodrigues (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello!

Can anyone help me decide between an MFA in Cinematography at UCLA or AFI ?!?

Any ideas?

Thank you very much!


----------



## M Dawg (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats, those are world class programs.  Best of the best.

Cost aside, AFI is considered the best cinematography program bar none.  Not that UCLA isn't also great, but AFI is the best in the world and generally you need to have had a successful career as a DP just go get accepted, so it's a huge honor.


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

UCLA only takes 3 into the cinematographer program. If you make it in there it's kind of a no brainer...


----------

